# Safety Manager Job



## GOBBLERSTOPPER (Feb 8, 2012)

If anyone is looking for a Safety Manager I need a job and that is what I do. I have been in the Air Force for over 22 years and I am ready to retire so I am starting to send my resume' out.

If you or know of anyone needing a Safety Manager I sure would appreciate you letting me know. I'm willing to go to another state but I would love to stay here in Florida..

Just shoot me a PM if you hear of anything!! Much appreciated.. 

Thanks, Tim


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

check out CCSI (certified construction services inc.). They are always looking for them for the mill and plant outages constantly going on around Pensacola. Gulf Electric hires them too for outages.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

http://www.usajobs.gov/
try this site, it gets pretty specific to career fields and has quite a few civil service jobs right up retired militaries alley.
Thanks for the service and good luck on your next venture... hope you stay close to the water.
Erik


----------



## GOBBLERSTOPPER (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll give them a shot..


----------

